# Cocobolo bowl



## APBcustoms (Mar 27, 2014)

This is the first bowl I've made that doesn't fit In the palm of my hand it's some of my premium cocobolo and I love this stuff.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 9


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2014)

Pretty stuff. I can see why you like it so much. It turns great also - I have turned stoppers from it.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes sir, that is one unique bowl. Has character and beautiful grain and color. You did great.

Ray


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Mar 27, 2014)

Looks great! Care to share where you got cocobolo bowl blanks in a size bigger than 6", at a decent price? I've been looking, and haven't found any. :(


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 27, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Pretty stuff. I can see why you like it so much. It turns great also - I have turned stoppers from it.



Thanks Kevin by the way the only thing I hate is how brittle it is. When I was done the tenon fell into pieces lol don't know how it held up


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 27, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Yes sir, that is one unique bowl. Has character and beautiful grain and color. You did great.
> 
> Ray


Thanks man I've been holding this piece for a while finally got the time to turn it


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 27, 2014)

PhoenixWoodDesigns said:


> Looks great! Care to share where you got cocobolo bowl blanks in a size bigger than 6", at a decent price? I've been looking, and haven't found any. :(



This piece is from exotic lumber it was like 45 bucks. The thing is cocobolo is such a wanted wood that it'll be expensive everywhere. If I were you I go for the most attractive instead of the cheapest because no matter how it looks it'll be pricey


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes it's brittle - I think the tighter the rings the more brittle too. All that oil between layers doesn't help.


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 27, 2014)

Man that's just oil on the outside of that bowl I did I burnish on it by applying a shop towel with a good bit of pressure and that heats the oil and brings it to the surface. Then I use mineral spirits to get it all off so I can actually get the finish to stick lol. Also removing the oil keeps the Color from browning as fast


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes I know that's whatt I meant. I'm saying the natural oil *between* the layers IOW *in the wood* helps make it brittle IMO.


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah I understood I was trying to say that the shine on it is just the natural oil I brought to the outside with heat. I should have been more clear

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 27, 2014)

Pretty bowl. Expensive sawdust lol .


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2014)

Tom he didn't really have to turn that - what he isn't admitting is that it came from the rare Cocobowl tree - they come off the tree already like that.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 27, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Pretty bowl. Expensive sawdust lol .



Yes Indeed. That's why turning bowls is a rarity for me because with a bowl blank like that I can get around 10 wine stoppers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 27, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Tom he didn't really have to turn that - what he isn't admitting is that it came from the rare Cocobowl tree - they come off the tree already like that.



Haha I was thinking of calling this thread cocobowlo but my phone doesn't like when I spell things wrong

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Molokai (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice cocobowlo!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Big Brad Va (Mar 27, 2014)

Beautiful work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 27, 2014)

That is gorgeous! I like to do stuff like that on occasion myself but i always run into the dilemma of comparing it to how many pen blanks I'd get out of a block

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice bowl Austin. I love the grain on that. Be aware that coco darkens with time and exposure to sunlight. I have bowls that the grain is almost imperceptible now. Not sure of a UV blocker that would stick on coco, but it might be worth some research time.


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 28, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice bowl Austin. I love the grain on that. Be aware that coco darkens with time and exposure to sunlight. I have bowls that the grain is almost imperceptible now. Not sure of a UV blocker that would stick on coco, but it might be worth some research time.



Yeah sadly I know but what's great is with this cocobolo it's actually really light and creamy I've had small piece I turned from it and it just seems to get really dark orange.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 28, 2014)

So what do you guys think this baby is worth here is a picture of it in my hand for sizing


----------

